# I am moving out to Dubai, can I bring my own used alcoholic beverages with me ?



## Roger that! (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys !

I heard it is not possible to buy A. Beverages in Dubai in a market..etc but only in Duty Free (which is also more expensive than other duty free shops in different countries). 

If that's right and as I am moving out, I have some half bottle drinks and what if I bring them with me ? or shall I bottle them in different bottles (like plastic water bottle..etc) would it be dangerous for me ?


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I wouldn't take the risk. 
Apart from Duty free you can also buy alcohol in the liquor stores, but then you need a liquor license (easy to obtain if you have a visa and rental contract in place). 
You can also drive down to Baracuda in Umm al Quwain and buy without license, also at better prices.
Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I certainly would not advise bringing half consumed bottles of booze in your luggage, that's just asking for difficulties and don't even think of smuggling them in water bottles - every piece of luggage will be going through x-ray on arrival and the guys monitoring them know EXACTLY what to look for. Plus by the sounds of it you would most likely be over the allowed limits.

So, here's what to do...

1). Get off plane - go to Duty Free and buy your allowances
2). Happily and without grief enter Dubai.
3). Get alcohol license as soon as you're residency is completed (unless you're declared as a Muslim then no chance).
4). Get down to the alcohol shops spread throughout the city and buy your needs.

OR

A). Get in car and drive to Umm Al Quwain, Ajman, Ras Al Khaimah, Fujairah to the license free shops, buy loads and then bring back into Dubai, hoping that you don't get pulled over by the law or involved in an accident.

Sorted...


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

There's a shop just inside Abu Dhabi, High Spirits. It's in the Etihad Plaza, and you don't have to pass through Sharjah. It's not too big, but the prices are comparable to Barracuda. The selection is less for sure.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

The fact you would seriously consider doing this demonstrates how little you know and how unprepared you are for you new destination.

I'd suggest you lean a bit more about Dubai before you get on the plane.


----------



## joycesmith (Aug 23, 2014)

Lol,,, funny you,, Dubai is not as bad as you make it seem, just get your liquor license and you are good to go


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I had 3 opened bottles of single malt in my suitcase when I came to Dubai, didn't have any problems. Much like you wouldn't have any problems buying some duty free at Heathrow and hand carrying it off the plane after landing in Dubai.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't risk it, you can be fined and deported and it has happened if caught, also the goes for if you get pulled over without a liquor license, there are random patrol stops near Sharjah and um al Quman, as this has been beefed up.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My liquor licence (and I suspect everyone else's too) only covers Dubai, so I'm not sure what a checkpoint in Umm Al Quwain would gain?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> My liquor licence (and I suspect everyone else's too) only covers Dubai, so I'm not sure what a checkpoint in Umm Al Quwain would gain?


True. A liquor license is only valid for consuming, storing and transporting alcohol within the Emirate that it's issued in.

That being said, IF for any reason you get pulled by the cops, having one is better than not having one. I speak from experience on this one.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> My liquor licence (and I suspect everyone else's too) only covers Dubai, so I'm not sure what a checkpoint in Umm Al Quwain would gain?


From what I've heard the checkpoints are often within Sharjah, and that is a dry emirate - get found with alcohol there and you are in trouble, regardless of if you have a licence for any other emirate or not.

Personally I've never seen a checkpoint, but then I use the 611 (then 311) if going from Dubai to RAK.


----------

